# Sweet room problems



## silvergsx (May 8, 2010)

Alrighty, so here's the deal:

I've got a pretty serious 8db peak in the high bass region that drives me crazy because it gets hit in almost every song. 

I've treated the walls at reflections etc with 4" panels yet the boominess remains. Would wide-range bass absorption like tube traps in the rear corners help with this problem? A helmholtz resonator wouldn't be wide-band enough to cover this range and I do not really want to add an EQ into my system if I can help it.

I've attached a graph so you can see the problem I'm talking about. 

Any help would be appreciated.

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5348/roomgraph.jpg


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

Resonance ( Bass ) traps would be my approach.

Syd


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It depends on what's causing it. Is it seating position? Sub position? Interaction between the mains and sub at the xover? Each would take a different approach.

Try moving the mic forward or back say 1' and remeasure and see if the peak moves.

Another option is to cheat a little at the 80Hz xover point and leave a gap between mains xover frequency and sub frequency since the peak seems centered about there. You can also de-tune the phase adjustment on the sub slightly to create a small cancellation at the xover point.

Bryan


----------



## soundguy2856 (Mar 20, 2008)

1st I would move the mic and check at least 4 other positions in the room to make sure it's a broad room mode and not something due to a specific mic position. 2nd there are 2 basic ways to address LF room mode. 1 is electronic EQ and the other is broad band bass absorption. The down side of Eq is it doesn't treat the problem. The downside of bass absorption is it takes a lot of space. 

Kevin


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The other downside to EQ is that it doesn't address the decay time component like absorption does. 

Bryan


----------

